# العناصر الثقيله فى المياه



## القزونى (1 مايو 2009)

العناصر الثقيله فى المياه




1- ما معنى العناصر الثقيله او المعادن الثقيله ؟


يقال لعنصر ما انه عنصر ثقيل او معدن ثقيل اذا كان الكتله الجزيئيه لحجم مقداره واحد سنتيمتر مكعب



منه تساوى 13 جرام او اكثر .




2- امثله لهذه المعا د ن التى يطلق عليها عناصر ثقيله



Cu , Ni , Pb, Zn, Cr, Co, Cd




3- كيف يمكن قياس تركيزات العناصر الثقيله فى عينة مياه ؟



يستخدم لذ لك اجهزه مختلفه وتعالج عينة المياه بطرق مختلفه قبل القياس على الجهاز



من هذه الاجهزه

Atomic Absorption (AA) Spectrometers




وهو جهاز به جزء يسمى Lamb خاصه بكل عنصر على حده تركب فى الجهاز قبل القياس




فاذا قسنا مثلا pb يلزم تركيب ال Lamb الخاصه به بالجهاز اولا وبعد ان تنتهى من القياس لهذا العنصر



وتريد قياس عنصر اخر مثل Cu عليك تركيب ال Lamb الخاصه بقياس ال Cu اولا



اى ان الجهاز لا يستطيع قياس عنصرين معا فى عينه ما فى نفس الوقت بل تقيس االعنصر الاول بعد معايرة الجهاز وتركيب ال Lamb الخاصه به ثم بعد ان تنتهى تركب ال Lamb الخاصه بالعنصر الثانى وتعاير الجهاز و تقيس وزمن قياس العينه لا يستغرق دقائق قليله




وله نوعين




Flame Atomic Absorption Spectrometers


(FAA)




فى الغا لب يستخدم لقياس تركيزات المعادن فى العينات ذات التركيزات العاليه




Graphite Furnace Atomic Absorption Spectrometers



(GFAA)





PPM ب



فى الغا لب يستخدم لقياس تركيزات المعادن فى العينات ذات التركيزات القليله جدا



PPb ب



Inductively Coupled Plasma 

(ICP)




عملاق قياس المعادن وهو جهاز يستطيع قياس تركيزات حوالى 70 عنصر فى عينه واحده معا فى نفس الوقت



ويخرج لنا تقرير به جميع تركيزات العناصر التى تدخلها له وتطلب منه قياسها وذلك بعد معايرتة طبعا وذلك فى دقيقه واحده تقريبا




ويعنمد عمله على تحويل العينه لحالة البلازما ( الحاله الثالثه للماده ) (حاله بين الصلبه والسائله ) فعنده جميع زرات الماده تتأين وتشع اطوال موجيه معينه يتعرف منها الجهاز على نوع الماعدن ويقيس تركيزه



ولا يستخدم فيه Lamb لانه يعتمد على الاشعاع هنا غاز الارجون 





3- كيف يتم معالجة العينه قبل دخولها على الجهاز لقياسها ؟



يعتمد ذلك على نوع السائل الذى تريد قياس تركيزات المعادن فيه بحيث



1- عند جمع لتر واحد من الماء العذ ب تضيف كميه من حمض HNO3 اليها وليكن



1.5 ملى من الحمض حتى تصل الى PH=2 او اقل وهذا هو الوسط المناسب للقياس



2- بعدها نأخذ 100 ملى من العينه وتعمل عملية اذابه لاى بقايا معدن مترسبه فى العينه بأضافة حوالى 3 ملى من حمض HNO3 للعينه مره ثانيه



4- تسخن العينه عند 80 درجه سيلزيه (بحيث لا تغلى ) وتتركها حتى يقل حجمها الى حوالى 10 ملى



بعدها تضيفها الى فلاسك 100ملى بعد الفلتره عبر ورقة ترشيح وتكمل حجمها الى 100ملى ثانيه بالماء المقطر ثم تقيسها على الجهاز



4 - ماهى الطرق المستخد مه فى القياس ومناين احصل عليها ؟



هناك طرق مختلفه معتمده عالميا منها




EPA methods - 1




وهى الطرق المعتمده من منظمة حماية البيئه العالميه ويمكن الحصول عليها من مواقع عديده





تصل اليها بأستخدام بحث جوجل عن كلمة EPA methods




وتحدد اسم العنصر المراد قياسه واسم الجهاز




وتختلف بإختلاف




نوع الجهاز المستخدم ونوع العنصر المراد قياسه




مثال




http://las.perkinelmer.com/*******/applicationnotes/far_usepa2009arsenicindrinkingwater.pdf









ويمكن الحصول على تطبيقات على اى جهاز من موقع شركه عالميه ها هو




http://las.perkinelmer.com/






التحميل منه مجانى بكتابة ما تريد فى مؤشر البحث فى الموقع والتحميل



بالبحث فى




application notes




عن مثلا




of water using atomic absorption aa application notes





وتكتب اسم الجهاز​مع تحياتى 
القزوينى


----------



## mohalrubaie (28 مايو 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------

